# Best places for living in Spain?



## BazB44 (Mar 6, 2016)

For someone looking for a safe, affordable, mild climate (not too hot) near the coast, laid back yet entertaining place to have a family. Are any of these good fits? Malaga, Barcelona, Granada, Santiago Com, Oviedo, Gijon, Valencia?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

BazB44 said:


> For someone looking for a safe, affordable, mild climate (not too hot) near the coast, laid back yet entertaining place to have a family. Are any of these good fits? Malaga, Barcelona, Granada, Santiago Com, Oviedo, Gijon, Valencia?


The city of Granada is not near the coast and is very hot in the summer, although there are places along the coast of Granada province.

The city of Málaga is on the coast and would seem to fit your criteria, and there are lots of places along the coastline of Málaga province or just a short distance inland from it which would also be suitable, generally speaking the large coastal towns West of Málaga are more built up and busier with tourists than those to the East.


----------



## melissaspain (Feb 18, 2016)

Barcelona is an amazing city! I have alreday been there 4 times and it is near the sea, the weather is nice but the only bad thing is that there are a lot of pickpockets. I really love Valencia because it is less cosmopolitain, so you really feel that you are living in Spain. Perfect to learn Spanish and meet Spanish friends. The beaches are close and very nice there and the weather is not as hot as the south of Spain. It could be a good option. Then I cannot tell about the other cities. All the best, Melissa


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

melissaspain said:


> Barcelona is an amazing city! I have alreday been there 4 times and it is near the sea, the weather is nice but the only bad thing is that there are a lot of pickpockets. I really love Valencia because it is less cosmopolitain, so you really feel that you are living in Spain. Perfect to learn Spanish and meet Spanish friends. The beaches are close and very nice there and the weather is not as hot as the south of Spain. It could be a good option. Then I cannot tell about the other cities. All the best, Melissa


So much depends on what you are looking for. For us it was less stress, a quiet relaxed life in a warm and friendly environment so a village in inland Andalucía suited us perfectly. Having lived in cities and large towns before, we wanted something quieter where you know the people who live near you and they know you which is great when you (or they) have problems. Here people who live near you include most of the village.


----------



## Lily91 (Mar 10, 2016)

I am living in Madrid since 2 months and I don't regret my choice! If you're looking for a lively and busy city where you're able to improve "standard Spanish", I can absolutely recommend it. I also like Barcelona, but I also wanted to learn Spanish well while living in Spain.

The public transportation is great, people are friendly and there's always something to do!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If affordability is the issue, cities you've heard of are likely to be more expensive than less well-known places. Check out the Costa de la Luz on Spain's southwest corner, facing the Atlantic - Cadiz, Conil, El Puerto de Santa Maria etc. They should tick most of your boxes.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> If affordability is the issue, cities you've heard of are likely to be more expensive than less well-known places. Check out the Costa de la Luz on Spain's southwest corner, facing the Atlantic - Cadiz, Conil, El Puerto de Santa Maria etc. They should tick most of your boxes.


We spent a long-weekend at El Puerto de Santa Maria for the suegra's birthday a few years ago and we thoroughly enjoyed it, especially the boat across to Cádiz and back - it was one of those non-essential things that are just "different." We stayed at an excellent hotel - Hotel del Mar which allows pets and there are places close by for walking the dog. It was a convenient town to stay in for access to Jerez where you can get a guided tour round a sherry bodega (Gonzalez Byass) but don't buy there - go to Carrefour instead and only pay about ¾ the price. The Alcázar is also well-worth a visit as is the cathedral with its impressive flying buttresses.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> We spent a long-weekend at El Puerto de Santa Maria for the suegra's birthday a few years ago and we thoroughly enjoyed it, especially the boat across to Cádiz and back - it was one of those non-essential things that are just "different." We stayed at an excellent hotel - Hotel del Mar which allows pets and there are places close by for walking the dog. It was a convenient town to stay in for access to Jerez where you can get a guided tour round a sherry bodega (Gonzalez Byass) but don't buy there - go to Carrefour instead and only pay about ¾ the price. The Alcázar is also well-worth a visit as is the cathedral with its impressive flying buttresses.


I like El Puerto de Santa Maria, it is a nice-sized town for living I think, and handily placed between on the railway line between Jeréz and Cádiz, although like yourselves we took the boat to Cádiz (I expect if you lived there the train would be the more usual mode of transport, though). There is also a stop just before Cádiz close to a large shopping centre, and the rail service also goes direct to Seville. It would just be too far from an airport with a wide choice of international flights for me, though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I can't help it, but I have to ask about visas. Make sure you find out all you need before you come!
BTW you say "to have a family", so am I right in thinking you would be coming with out children?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Check with the Spanish consulate in DC


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Every one on this forum will tell you that the best place to live in Spain is where they live, this of course is quite untrue, it is common knowledge that by far the best place to live in Spain is here


----------



## BazB44 (Mar 6, 2016)

im mostly interested in San Sebastian and Gijon, after researching more. Do these places come off as affordable and all that?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

As far as property prices and rentals are concerned, San Sebastián is very expensive indeed. When I've visited, I've found restaurant prices much higher than where I live, too, although the quality is usually very good. I believe it has more Michelin starred restaurants than anywhere else in Spain.

It is a very popular place for wealthy Spaniards to spend summer holidays.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> As far as property prices and rentals are concerned, San Sebastián is very expensive indeed. When I've visited, I've found restaurant prices much higher than where I live, too, although the quality is usually very good. I believe it has more Michelin starred restaurants than anywhere else in Spain.
> 
> It is a very popular place for wealthy Spaniards to spend summer holidays.


When I visited many years ago it reminded me of Bournemouth.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> When I visited many years ago it reminded me of Bournemouth.


I have never been to Bournemouth, but I loved San Sebastián.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Gin on is very economical as it was hit hard by the financial crisis. We were there last summer. If you don't speak much Spanish I'm afraid you might be sol there!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Bet you have the same iPad as mine. It makes up words for me


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Sol is an abbreviation for s--t out of luck. It is a common term in the US. But, my iPad changes words for me. For many years I wrote thousands of pages of agency policy and had a secretary to correct misspellings.


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

In my opinion, there are two very distinct realities. A geometric center in Madrid, and a periphery forming an almost continuous city, from Irun to Port-Bou, Portuguese coast and Balearic Islands included. Between those two areas, there is an inland area crossed radially by highways and AVEs, with large open spaces, monumental cities and towns with a more conservative way of living, ideal if you want to live calm and in the History. Everything has its advantages and disadvantages. 

South and southeast if you love golf and bath in sea water most of the year. You will see topless in most of beaches, there are also many nudist beaches.

Extremadura and in general all western (Galicia not) if you have a passion for _Jamón Ibérico._ There are _dehesas_ with pigs and bulls. The bloody bullfighting soul hovers over those great spaces.

Rivers of Pirineos Centrales if you love rafting.

Cantábrico y Algeciras if you love surf.

Pirineos y Sierra Nevada, mainly, if you like winter sports.

Magaluf, Lloret, Salou if you are a bad guy/girl. Benidorm if you are a bad old guy/girl who only dance. Sitges if you are a bad guy that dance with others bad guys. Also bad girls.

Seattle seems too expensive to eat seafood. Galicia is cheaper and has the same climate.

Castilla y Leon is sobriety and tradition but with venial sin: _cochinillos al horno. _Castilla La Mancha it's as sober as the previous but with more wine, cheese and gachas manchegas; a porridge made with toxic legume flour: almorta. It's dangerous if you overeat.

Aragon: "Dust, fog, wind and sun, where there is water, there is a garden", Labordeta said. Also beautiful Moorish architecture of brick and beautiful mountains.

Euskadi maybe is the oceanic version of Catalonia with Bournemouth in San Sebastian, and Catalunya maybe is the Mediterranean version of Euskadi with San Francisco in Barcelona. 
Very rich and varied cuisine, if you are mushroom fobic, forget it.

Valencia and Murcia. Exuberance, perdition, beauty, Fallas, fireworks and lots of oranges and lemons for your breakfast .

Madrid is power, art, glory and_ bocatas de calamares_

Andalucia. There are Baldilocks and gang. I can't compete with them.

Islas Canarias is a beautiful tropical area with a taste to Sudamérica. 

Each Comunidad Autónoma has its powers on education and language. If you have children and want they know a _castellano perfecto_, Castilla y León is the best choice.

About climate:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/722986-winter-spain-warning.html


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Elyles said:


> Sol is an abbreviation for s--t out of luck. It is a common term in the US. But, my iPad changes words for me. For many years I wrote thousands of pages of agency policy and had a secretary to correct misspellings.


Well your not in the USA and your don't have a secretary so stick to plain English to stop any future confusion?

Dump the iPad and get a Surface Pro  Apple, certainly iPhones are often seen as a bit 'Chavvy' these days in the UK

Urban Dictionary: chavvy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

carquinyoli said:


> Cantábrico y Algeciras if you love surf.


Great post! But you won't find any surfers in Algeciras. Nip round the corner to Tarifa.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

carquinyoli said:


> Andalucia. There are Baldilocks and gang. I can't compete with them.


Andalucía - the beginning and end of Al Andaluz. Where the Moors arrived and where they fought their last battles before expulsion.

The fabulous heritage cities of Granada and Córdoba and others (Baeza, Úbeda. Sevilla, etc.) There are more Natural and National Parks in Andalucía than any other AC in Spain

The scenes of so many battles between Moors and Christians the Southern front moved back and forth over hundreds of years with a little ground gained here and lost there. You will find many places with the suffix "de la Frontera" showing where, at one time, the frontier existed.

That there is so much to see is undeniable.

The Moors were not the first invaders of these lands - this is where they came "Out of Africa" to colonise Western Europe and there are many prehistoric caves and settlements, (plus cave art) to seek out and, in some cases, to be the first to discover.

The Iberian peninsula and in particular Andalucía, has been home to many races prior to the Moors, the Romans, the Carthaginians, the Berbers, the Alans, the Visigoths the Jews, the "gypsies," and since them, the French and, latterly the Northern Europeans seeking a better climate, a better life and, not to mention, sun, sand sea and sangría.

Andalucía has been a major source of colonists of the Americas, both north and south and much of the Spanish used in Andalucía is common to that in S. America, e.g. You will hear less of the second person plural (vosotros) around here and rarely ever in S.America, here you will most likely hear "ustedes" especially from the older population.

Topographically, it is home to three mountain ranges which profoundly affect the climate so that Andfalucía is home to not only the wettest place on the Iberian Peninsula but also to the driest place and the only true desert in Europe.

Among its produce you will find fine wines, cheeses, Iberian ham, famous cherries (we supply the cherries for Ferrero Rochés "Ma Cherie" chocolates,) the best Extra Virgin olive oil in the world and the world's largest producer of olive oil, almonds, peaches. etc. A lot of the salad stuffs enjoyed in Northern Europe are grown in Andalucía especially along the Costa Plastica.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Andalucía - the beginning and end of Al Andaluz. Where the Moors arrived and where they fought their last battles before expulsion.
> 
> The fabulous heritage cities of Granada and Córdoba and others (Baeza, Úbeda. Sevilla, etc.) There are more Natural and National Parks in Andalucía than any other AC in Spain
> 
> ...


I almost forgot - Flamenco! and the Spanish Riding School, and sherry, and... so much more.


----------

